# Main > News >  R.I.P. Dave Arneson

## NeonKnight

Sadly, not as big news as when Gary Gygax passed away, but Dave Arneson, Co-Creator of D&D has passed away:

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news...Arneson-UPDATE

http://scifiwire.com/2009/04/dungeon...s-dave-arn.php

http://dnd4.com/dave-arneson

----------


## Davaris

This is terrible news. They both died too young.

----------


## DungeonMasterGaz

I will mourn both Dave Arneson and Gary Gygax. D&D has brought much pleasure to not only my life, but to hundreds of people I know.

Thanks to them both. They will be missed but never forgotten.

DMG

----------


## Steel General

That stinks!

----------


## Redrobes

They can both play and explore the outer planes together again.

----------


## Karro

That's too bad, and too bad that the mainstream news won't be picking this up the way they picked up Gygax's passing.  Although a sad event, it gave a moment of credibility to our little niche.

----------


## jaspertjie

May they rest in peace...
Find a place in Heaven.

----------


## Benarius

He will be remembered forever. Generations of gamers will see to that. R.I.P.

----------


## Patrakis

Maybe not as big a news but to me, Dave Arneson was the heart & soul of D&D, if Gygax was it's brain.

A day worth remembering to celebrate a man with great vision.

----------


## The Good Doctor

Gary Gygax died in March 2008.  

The next month, Bob Bledsaw died from cancer.  Bob was the founder of Judges Guild, and co-creator of the City State of the Invincible Overlord, Tegel Manor, etc.  

Then in June, Eric Wujcik, creator of the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles RPG, Heros Unlimited (and its countless accessories), Rifts passed on, also from cancer.

And now, Dave Arneson.  We have Dave to thank for "Meteor Swarm," among a host of other innovations.

So, it's been an interesting year and a half!  And a sad one.

----------

